#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  protools/cubase?

## pro`d`user

Beste forummers,

Ik ben enige tijd terug over de email heel goed geholpen door iemand ook van het forum (sis), die mij emagic aanraadde.
Nou blijf ik er toch mee steken dat het alleen nog maar voor de apple is en zie ik hier dus van af.
Wat moet ik dan wel?

Nou was ik afgelopen zaterdag bij een zaak in amsterdam waar ik wat info prijzen etc heb gehad.
Daar kwam eigenlijk uit de bus rollen dat ik Cubase sl, Tascam Fw 1884 en een computer moest hebben.
Prijskaartje op dat moment als ik alles daar zou kopen zo'n 3300euro.
Daar komen dan sowieso nog plug-ins bij.

Nu heb ik het hele forum weer doorgespit en heb ik Mathijs een lijstje zien maken met de betere merken. Waar onderaan Cubase stond en bovenaan Protools.
Als ik Degidesign Digi 002 met een computer zou kopen zou ik zo'n 3999 euro kwijt zijn.
Dat verschil is best te overbruggen.

Ik ga voornamelijk dance muziek maken, maar beslist niet alleen.
Er moet ook achtergrond muziek komen voor filmpjes. Dus ook zullen er piano/gitaar etc. plugins gebruikt gaan worden.

Nou is mijn vraag: Is Protools werkelijk een stuk beter dan Cubase? Vergeet ik niet nog wat belangrijks?
Ik weet wel dat die Tascam faders expansions heeft, wat natuurlijk wel een voordeel is.

----------


## dokter dB

ik heb cubase sx en protools LE (digi 002)... (PC)
Protools is te gek voor audio editing en mixen, maarrr let wel op: audiosuite plugins moet je allemaal officieel hebben vanwege dat pace/ilock gebeuren, en er is praktisch geen freeware te krijgen. 
Je moet dus alle plugins echt kopen, kan nooit even iets te proberen, behalve als het dus een demo is..... (Gek genoeg werkt de waves bundle4 crack geloof ik weer wel...) op zich geen probleem maar wel vervelend als je iets hebt gekocht wat je niet echt veel gebruikt. Ik koop zelf eigenlijk alles wat ik veel gebruik, maar dat weet je pas na een tijdje.....
Cubase sx is ook te gek. Voor dance vind ik dat eigenlijk geschikter omdat het midi gebeuren weer beter is.... en het mixgebeuren is ook erg okee (puur audio mixen van bijv bandjes is wel iets beter in protools.....). 
Er komen veel freeware VST plugins uit, en vst/cubase is wat dat betreft zowiezo een veel opener platform... denk dat de mode toekomst ook is dat nog veel meer mensen eigen geknutselde vst plugins op het net zetten, erg leuk!
Cubase gaat ook veel efficienter met geheugen om, maar dat is bekend....
Heb ook reaktor 4 aangeschaft laatst, en dat werkt dan weer niet in protools....
maar er zijn aan de andere kant ook weer plugins die alleen voor protools gemaakt zijn....
De digi 002 werkt als standalone-hardware gewoon in qubase sx met hun asio driver, dus je kan ook allebei nemen, heb ik dus ook gedaan....
succes met je keuze!

----------


## Mathijs

Ik ben het met allebij eens. Gebruik je veel midi (voor bv Dance muziek, om al je hardware aan te sturen) dan is Logic absoluut een topper. Voor dat doel verkies ik het boven protools.

Maarr. Ga je veel met audio werken dan ga ik zeker voor Protools. Protools heeft oneindige routing mogelijkheden, verschrikkelijk handige edit functies, snel toetsen enz. Als je er veel mee werkt wordt je er zoo snel mee. Zoals vaker verteld, zeer stabiel systeem, erg goede hardware (en dus ook voor andere software te gebruiken dankzij de ASIO drivers), en vooral ook erg goede plug-ins. (kijk maar naar BV de bomb factory, alle filter banks, Focusrite D2 en D3 enz enz enz)

Wel is het zo dat alle plug-ins voor Protools door digidesign worden getest. En hier moet je uiteraard voor betalen. Voor protools zal je dus minder plug-ins vinden dan voor een VST programma omdat iedereen hier plug-ins voor mag maken. Maar je bent wel gegarandeert dat dit Goede plug-ins zijn die zeker werken.

Ik gebruik het alleen voor prive, ik heb dus ook bijna geen gekochte plug-ins (simpel weg omdat ik dat niet kan betalen).

http://www.deluuds.nl/foto/plug-ins.jpg dat zit er nu allemaal in. Kan je best een leuk mixje mee maken.

Je kan uiteraard ook BV een 002 rack module nemen.
Ik heb een aanrader voor je:
http://www.marktplaats.nl/markt/muzi...rders/3316.htm

Dit is echt een prikkie!!

----------


## dokter dB

zo mathijs, te gek die bomb factory, joemeeks moogefoogers etc... wil ik ook wel hebben!... heb jij die mixkaarten of heb jij LE? en heb jij mac of pc? wist niet dat dat allemaal "gratis" verkrijgbaar was..... maar denk dat jij dat mixgebeuren hebt? want voor digi is dat toch wat lastiger helaasch....

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik heb een novation ks4, en die zou ik wel willen aansluiten.
Dan kan ik daarmee weer synth plugins inspelen.
Maar voor de rest komt er geen andere hardware bij.
Ik denk dat protools dan beter is toch?
Dan zal ik alleen een midi-interface moeten hebben voor die Novation?

----------


## Mastah Fadah

allemaal cracks, jullie zouden zeker ook met een crack van pro tools werken als die er was [ :Embarrassment: )]

Weet ik ook meteen weer hoe 'professioneel' het hier is op dit forum is[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Ik werk met cubase op de pc omdak veel met midi doe. Al die midi dingen krijg ik echt niet uit protools en logic op pc is achterhaald.  :Smile:

----------


## pro`d`user

Allereerst ben ik helemaal niet van plan met cracks te werken.
Ga anders naar je proffesionele forum.
Leg is wat duidelijker uit waarom?
Mathijs zegt net dat je daarvoor het beste Logic kan gebruiken, waarom verkies jij 
Cubase boven Logic?

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Allereerst ben ik helemaal niet van plan met cracks te werken.
> Ga anders naar je proffesionele forum.
> Leg is wat duidelijker uit waarom?
> Mathijs zegt net dat je daarvoor het beste Logic kan gebruiken, waarom verkies jij 
> Cubase boven Logic?



How, sorry hoor [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] 
Maar als je zelfs op een forum screenshots van je cracks van plugins gaat laten zien, vind ik dat niet echt professioneel overkomen. No offence!! [8D]

Ik kies cubase (SX) omda logic niet meer wordt gemaakt voor PC. Cubase is het beste programma voor pc vind ik.
En SX heeft tegenwoordig een soort 'light' versie van de audio engine van Nuendo, dus ook de audio is echt wel ok.  :Smile: 

Ik ben begonnen met logic, dus het was wel even wennen omdat cubase wat omslachtiger werkt vind ik, maar je kunt er toch echt enorm veel mee.

----------


## pro`d`user

Maar als ik alleen een novation als midi aansluit
is het dan niet slimmer om voor protools te gaan?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Maar als ik alleen een novation als midi aansluit
> is het dan niet slimmer om voor protools te gaan?



Natuurlijk , uitbreiden met plugins kan je later nog altijd
Protools is nou eenmaal de standaard geworden
sis

----------


## Mastah Fadah

Als je veel met midi gaat doen, zou ik een midi-sequencer als cubase nemen. Pro tools is een harddisk recording programma met wat simpele midi functies. Als je niks ingewikkelds met midi wilt gaan doen en verder alleen met audio werkt, zou ik pro tools nemen of Nuendo ofzo afhangende van je budget en wat je gewoon lekker vind werken.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Matthijs_
> 
> Nu heb ik het hele forum weer doorgespit en heb ik Mathijs een lijstje zien maken met de betere merken. Waar onderaan Cubase stond en bovenaan Protools.



ik weet niet waar hij dat op baseert [ :Embarrassment: )]
Ik vind het ook veel te kort door de bocht om dat te roepen. Je kent immers het doel van de gebruikers helemaal niet. Ik zou niet van die stellingen uitgaan. Sommige mensen denken dat je met protools opeens de meest professionele dingen kan doen en dat is de enige reden waarom ze daarvoor kiezen.

Mijn advies: Kijk wat jij het beste vind werken en koop dat [8D][8D]
ga naar een goede muziekwinkel en bekijk een goede demo  :Wink:

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> Natuurlijk , uitbreiden met plugins kan je later nog altijd
> Protools is nou eenmaal de standaard geworden
> sis



sorry hoor...maar das weer zo'n reactie....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Waarom zou je de standaard volgen? Dat is alleen zinvol als je veel gaat uitwisselen met grotere studio's of ergens anders wilt mixen of verzin nog eens een reden om de standaard te volgen.

Ik blijf zegguh: Kies wat je LEKKER vind werken of wat voor jou het meest ZINVOL is voor wat voor reden dan ook. Volg niet als een schaap de zogenaamde standaard. [8D]

Denk je nou echt dat je muziek daar beter van wordt??

----------


## showband

Ik durf hier te stellen dat protools voor jouw gebruik niet de beste keuze is.

Vrijwel alles wat je erbij gebruikt of eventueel later wil gebruiken is aanmerkelijk duurder. Terwijl het niets toevoegd aan een cubase of logic setup voor jouw gebruik. Er zijn trouwens meer goede paketten.

Voor dance/house is een pakketje reason veel praktischer. Je zit dan gelijk met geluidsbronnen te werken. En je kunt dan later als je (directX of VST) plugins wilt gaan gebruiken de .wav files gewoon in een cubasis-VST setje importeren of aan een willekeurig andere toepassing synchroniseren. Dan ben je veel goedkoper uit. En stelt een hoop kosten ook nog eens uit tot het moment dat je ze nodig hebt.

Ik gebruik trouwens alweer anderhalf jaar een cubase 5 setje op windows-ME met een tascam USB remote. Daar mis ik niets aan! plugins, audio tot 22 sporen, midi allemaal op een pentium III zonder probleem.

----------


## Mathijs

[off-topic]




> citaat:jullie zouden zeker ook met een crack van protools werken als die er was



 Jij snapt dus duidelijk niet waarom Protools zo goed is. Protools werkt alleen met digidesign hardware. Er zal dus nooit een crack  voor komen. Dat kan dus niet!! blijkbaar zal ik mijn setje dus ook gekocht hebben.




> citaat:Maar als je zelfs op een forum screenshots van je cracks van plugins gaat laten zien, vind ik dat niet echt professioneel overkomen. No offence!!



Ik gebruik het voor Prive, zou ik al deze plug-ins moeten kopen, dan was ik eerst nog 20 jaar aan het sparen. 




> citaat:ik weet niet waar hij dat op baseert



Wat denk je van een eigen mening, inspelen op de vraag die er wordt gestelt??




> citaat:Kies wat je LEKKER vind werken of wat voor jou het meest ZINVOL is



Hij vraagt hier om raad, niet om "zoek het zelf maar uit"

[/on-topic]




> citaat:Ik heb een novation ks4, en die zou ik wel willen aansluiten.
> Dan kan ik daarmee weer synth plugins inspelen.



Protools is niet zon beste Midi sequencer. Ze zijn er mee bezig, maar het is nog steeds niet helemaal goed. Daarom zou ik toch eens naar Logic kijken (ondanks dat het niet voor de PC verkrijgbaar is). Dit is een stuk uitgebreider dan Cubase. Ook kwa audio. In logic kan je net zoals in Protools oneindig bussen aan maken dus zeer uitgebreide routing mogelijk heden. Het editen is alleen minder uitgebreid. Vooral voor midi heeft het oneindige mini routing mogelijkheden. Dit omdat je van uit een "enviremant" alles opbouwt, en zo alles naar elkaar kan routen. Je zit dus nooit vast aan een beperking van het programma.

----------


## Iko

Sowieso vind ik het niks om Cubase, Protools of Logic te draaien op een pc.. Koop gewoon een G4tje voor weinig en je ben punt 1 al een hele hoop ellende kwijt. Verder zou ik persoonlijk gaan voor Protools, omdat dit, naar mijn mening [:P], het makkelijkste, of snelst te begrijpen programma is. Lekker overzichtelijk en een duidelijke manual.


Greetzz Iko

----------


## dokter dB

precies matthijs, meteen even raak onderbouwen....  voordat iedereen weer betweterig gaat lopen zeuren, 
en het ergste is nog dat jouw posts worden weggehaald en die zeurdingen laat de moderator staan. maar goed

ken logic zelf niet zo goed maar die freeze functie schijnt te gek te zijn, en als je toch met mac werkt denk ik inderdaad dat logic best of both worlds is....
Vind zelf cubase ook te gek, vooral ook omdat er zon verscheidenheid aan plugs voor is, midi is ook goed, audio goed genoeg voor dance etc. Heb ook veel bandjes dingen erop gedaan, gaat prima...

----------


## dokter dB

nou ik draai cubase en protools op pc, overigens wel alleen voor muziek ingericht spijkersnel... je moet eigenlijk ook zeker multi-harddisk werken...
Maar het is waar dat als je niks van pc weet heb je echt een probleem, maar bij mij draait het als een kanon, alleen je moet je wel erin willen verdiepen als er een probleem is. En je moet vn tevoren goed nadenken over wat je wil, hoe je hem gaat inrichten, welke hardware je kiest is ook extreem belangrijk. cubase.net forum staat een hoop :
http://forum.cubase.net/cgi-bin/cubase.net/Ultimate.cgi
http://www.musicxp.net/
succes!

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> [off-topic]
> Jij snapt dus duidelijk niet waarom Protools zo goed is. Protools werkt alleen met digidesign hardware. Er zal dus nooit een crack  voor komen. Dat kan dus niet!! blijkbaar zal ik mijn setje dus ook gekocht hebben.
> 
> Ik gebruik het voor Prive, zou ik al deze plug-ins moeten kopen, dan was ik eerst nog 20 jaar aan het sparen. 
> 
> Wat denk je van een eigen mening, inspelen op de vraag die er wordt gestelt??
> 
> Hij vraagt hier om raad, niet om "zoek het zelf maar uit"







> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> precies matthijs, meteen even raak onderbouwen....  voordat iedereen weer betweterig gaat lopen zeuren, 
> en het ergste is nog dat jouw posts worden weggehaald en die zeurdingen laat de moderator staan. maar goed



Sorry, naar aanleiding hiervan zal ik mijn standpunt toch even uitleggen, dus ff off topic!! [8D]


Ik vind de posts van matthijs juist vaak enorm betweterig en door een aantal dingen die hij zegt vind ik het niet helemaal geloofwaardig.

Hij heeft het over een 'eigen mening' maar alles wat hij zegt is precies de mening van de gemiddelde muziektechnologie/SAE/sound seminar leerling, om maar een voorbeeld te noemen. De ECHTE audio-rotten uit het vak hebben vaak een veel genuanceerdere mening en verbazen je soms met wat ze gebruiken en hoe ze dat doen, puur omdat ze gewoon veel meer gedaan hebben met audio. Alle dingen die matthijs zegt, staan letterlijk in het boekje. No offence, maar het is echt zo. 

Niet dat er iets mis is met die kennis uit het boekje (want die is er bij matthijs zeker wel) en al helemaal niet om die te delen op dit forum, maar je moet dan wel uitkijken omdat het in de praktijk gewoon genuanceerder is allemaal vind ik, duw mensen NIET in een hokje.

Ik heb flink wat lopen lezen op dit forum (vooral het studiogedeelte) voordat ik me aan meldde. En als ik dan in posts van matthijs lees dat ie 'ssl gewend is' of het steeds heeft over een urei1179 ipv 1176 of dat bij analoge opnamesystemen vrijwel nooit compressie werd gebruikt, dan zie ik stelligheid terug die ik niet als geloofwaardig kan omschrijven!! Hoeveel jaar heb jij dan wel niet in welke top-studio gewerkt om daar een uitgebreide mening over te hebben vraag ik me dan af??

En je zegt het helemaal goed: Geef mensen RAAD, duw ze niet in maar 1 hoek omdat jou kennis zo ver strekt.  :Wink: 

En ik had het trouwens over een crack van pt ALS die er WAS. Daarna ging ik in op de cracks van de PLUGS die jij hebt. Wel goed lezen he [ :Embarrassment: )] [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## pro`d`user

Het enige wat ik met die Novation wil is plugins inspelen.
Met Protools zal je net zo goed wat toetsen willen om wat plugins te laten spelen.
Waarom is Protools dan minder geschikt? Ik wel namelijk verder geen andere midi-apparaten.
Het blijft bij een computer met programma en plugins, een keyboard en een controller.

Nog even to Mathijs: bedankt voor die link maar ik ben van plan alles nieuw te kopen.

----------


## Mastah Fadah

Maar wat wil je dan nog meer gaan doen met pro tools?
Ga je audio editen/mixen in een arrangement met 1 of 2 midi-partijen erbij? In dat geval is pro tools wel lekker vind ik, de audio editing vind ik dan ook makkelijker als in bijvoorbeeld logic of cubase. Vooral de kleine details die het leven simpel maken, zoals de TCE trimmer of in de tdm versies de beat detective om maar wat te noemen. 

Maar als je flinke midi-edit mogelijkheden wilt hebben zoals een logical editor of uitgebreidere midi quantizing of gewoon simpele opties als 'delete doubles' ofzo is pt wat beperkter. Dan zou ik persoonlijk gaan voor een sequencing pakket. Logic/cubase/digital performer zijn al genoemde voorbeelden  :Smile: 

Dus wat is het nou precies wat je allemaal wilt doen en kunnen doen met het systeem dat je wilt aanschaffen?? Als de nadruk ligt op audio, is het logischer om een programma te gaan gebruiken dat daarvoor ontworpen is. En als de nadruk ligt op midi daar een programma op kiezen. 

Alhoewel er ook redenen zijn te bedenken om voor een pakket als logic/cubase te gaan ook al ga je meer met audio doen.

----------


## pro`d`user

Voornamelijk het produceren van dance (zeg maar zo'n 60-70% van alles)
Verder kan het ook muziek worden voor filmpjes etc.
De plugins en dus wat toetsen.
Ik begrijp het verschil tussen audio/midi maar als je bijvoorbeeld Atmosphere of Arturia Moog of wat dan ook gebruikt, dan is het toch audio?

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Hij heeft het over een 'eigen mening' maar alles wat hij zegt is precies de mening van de gemiddelde muziektechnologie/SAE/sound seminar leerling



Ik heb het alleen maar over dingen waar ik ook daadwerkelijk mee werk. Ik zit dus niet zo maar alles uit een boekje over te typen! dat dat even duidelijk is!!





> citaat:maar als je bijvoorbeeld Atmosphere of Arturia Moog of wat dan ook gebruikt, dan is het toch audio?



Wat uit de plug-ins komt is inderdaat audio, maar je stuurt ze nog steeds met midi aan. Je kan dus met je keyboard een midi partij opnemen in een sequencer en hiermee het instrument aansturen. Voordeel hier van is dat je alles nog heel makkelijk kan aanpassen, en het bijna geen HD ruimte in beslag neemt.

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> Ik heb het alleen maar over dingen waar ik ook daadwerkelijk mee werk. Ik zit dus niet zo maar alles uit een boekje over te typen! dat dat even duidelijk is!!



De gemiddelde SAE/Soundseminar/muziektechnologie leerling werkt ook overal zelf mee, dat wil niets zeggen over hoeveel ervaring die hij/zij met de apparatuur heeft en al helemaal niet in een real-life situatie. Ik zie jou mening in ieder boekje terug, of je er nu zelf mee gewerkt hebt of niet. 

Als je nog maar een beginner bent die net een paar jaar bezig is, gedraag je dan ook zo en hou je mond over dingen waar je niets over kunt oordelen, help mensen alleen met dingen waar je echt ervaring en verstand van hebt, niet waar je een review over gelezen hebt. Of geef anders gewoon de link naar die review of de bron waar je de info vandaan haalde, waarschijnlijk staat daar de info toch uitgebreider  :Big Grin:  [ :Embarrassment: )]






> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Verder kan het ook muziek worden voor filmpjes etc.



Dat is zo'n beetje wat ik ook doe. Je kunt idd van al die virtual instruments audio maken, maar ik kies er vaak voor om het midi te houden, zeker in een componeer-stadium omdat ik dan nog veel verander.

Uiteindelijk bak ik er een audiofile van waar toonregeling, compressie etc op uit te voeren is. Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik niet veel met virtual synths werk, meer met hardware modules. Maar daarmee werk ik op dezelfde manier trouwens.

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:mensen alleen met dingen waar je echt ervaring en verstand van hebt, niet waar je een review over gelezen hebt



Waar heb jij leren lezen, ik zei: Ik heb het alleen maar over dingen waar ik ook daadwerkelijk mee werk.

Maar goed ik geef het op. Dit slaat nergens op. Gaan weer lekker on-topic verder nu, en ik houd mijn bek wel.

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:mensen alleen met dingen waar je echt ervaring en verstand van hebt, niet waar je een review over gelezen hebt
> ...



Ja das het makkelijkst he....dan ben je overal vanaf.
Ik heb trouwens leren lezen op de basis school [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Wat ik zeg is dat als je 1 keer met iets gewerkt hebt, je NIET kunt beoordelen hoe het apparaat in een PRAKTIJK situatie te gebruiken is en al helemaal niet kunt adviseren hoe mensen het zouden moeten gebruiken. Waar ben jij bijvoorbeeld 'gewend' geraakt aan een ssl? Dat je daaraan gewend bent zeg je namelijk in je post 'Stad schouwburg Utrecht 07-09' Werk je al een jaar of 5 in een studio waar zo'n ding staat? Ik weet nu al zeker van niet, zonder dat je antwoord geeft.

Wat ik wil zeggen: Jou stellige manier van reageren kan je alleen maken als je er ECHT wat mee van doen hebt gehad. Anders help je mensen niet maar duw je ze in een richting waar ze misschien nieteens zouden moeten zijn. En dat vind ik hoogst vervelend, zeker op een forum waar mensen komen voor advies. Vandaar dat ik hierover doorga. 

Ook als dat off topic is.

----------


## Mathijs

Dat jij vind dat je minimaal 5 jaar nodig hebt om te kunnen zeggen hoe iets werkt moet je zelf weten. Ben ik het niet mee eens. Het ging hier om audo software, en JA hier werk ik al meer dan 5 jaar mee. Dus daar kan ik over mee lullen. Misschien breng ik het anders dan jij, of wie dan ook, maar het is wel duidelijk. Als ik zeg spring in de sloot doe jij dat toch ook niet!

Deze discussie hoort hier niet thuis, dus mocht nog iets kwijt willen, mail me maar.

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Dat jij vind dat je minimaal 5 jaar nodig hebt om te kunnen zeggen hoe iets werkt moet je zelf weten. Ben ik het niet mee eens. Het ging hier om audo software, en JA hier werk ik al meer dan 5 jaar mee. Dus daar kan ik over mee lullen. Misschien breng ik het anders dan jij, of wie dan ook, maar het is wel duidelijk. Als ik zeg spring in de sloot doe jij dat toch ook niet!



Uiteraard niet! Ik kijk wel uit zeg.....  :Big Grin: 

Wat ik wil zeggen: Software, ok dan. Maar hou je mond over een ssl, een urei1176, analoge opnamesystemen en wat noemde ik nog meer voor voorbeelden waar jij totaal geen feeling mee hebt. Zeg alleen wat JOU ervaring is. Daar is toch een forum voor?

Ik ga nu ook stoppen, mailen lijkt me niet echt nodig want ik denk dat mijn punt duidelijk is. [8D]

(/off topic)

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik ga er nog even rustig over nadenken, nog een keer kijken.
Bedankt voor de hulp, jammer dat het wat offtopic liep.
Als ik nou toch voor bijvoorbeeld Cubase zou gaan is die Tascam Fw 1884 
een goede koop?
Als ik alles besteld heb en binnen heb zullen jullie de foto's wel zien.

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:waar jij totaal geen feeling mee hebt



Dat is jouw mening. Mijn bio staat niet op internet. Dus ook jij mag wel opassen met wat je zegt!
(omdat ik dus wel degelijk met die apparatuur werk, en niet 1X)

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Ik ga er nog even rustig over nadenken, nog een keer kijken.
> Bedankt voor de hulp, jammer dat het wat offtopic liep.
> Als ik nou toch voor bijvoorbeeld Cubase zou gaan is die Tascam Fw 1884 
> een goede koop?
> Als ik alles besteld heb en binnen heb zullen jullie de foto's wel zien.



Die tascam heb ik nooit mee gewerkt, cubase lijkt me een ok optie. Ik zou het ff af laten hangen van het idee of je de virtual instruments als audio wilt gaan opnemen en dat editen of juist de midi wilt gaan bewerken. 

Knippen en plakken in audio vind ook ik veel makkelijker gaan in protools.

Maar ik zou echt even langs een muziekwinkel gaan en me ff cubase/logic met wat virtual instruments laten zien door een medewerker daar. En hetzelfde met pro tools, of download Pro Tools free van de site van digidesign (www.digidesign.com, dan naar support-downloads).

Als je ziet wat er allemaal kan, is het kiezen weer makkelijker  :Smile:

----------


## pro`d`user

ja ik ben al is langs geweest toen heb ik cubase en logic gezien.
Nu zaterdag langs voor protools.
Heeft iemand ervaring met die Tascam Fw 1884 of iemand met een andere
soortgelijke controller?

----------


## dokter dB

wat een verhitte discussies, bedankt nog voor die link martijn! 
ik ken die tascam niet maar kijk effe op het cubase.net forum zie link bovenstaand? 
waarom begin je niet gewoon met cubase crack? kan je een maandje kijken of dat voor jou goed werkt.... zo te lezen is dat prima voor jou... als je het nix vind kijk je verder... no harm done. Ik zou het overigens wel gewoon kopen daarna, maar ja dat moet iedereen zelf weten....
Maar het is waar dat audio editing beter is in PT, maar in cubase is hij ook erg goed, maar anders, na een tijdje word je er best snel in in cubase, en als jij echt met al die instrumenten wil werken zeg ik cubase... heb ik ook gedaan en later schaf je en keer protools aan... moet je zeggen dat ik nu nog staads het meest (dance)in cubase doe en de bandjes dingen in PT....

----------


## showband

Ik ben bang dat die tascam het nieuwste van het nieuwste is. En je dus weinig kans hebt om mensen met ervaring op het ding te vinden.

Ik werk met een tascam USB apparaat van vele prijsklasses goedkoper samen met cubase en ben er al jaren intens gelukkig mee.  :Big Grin: [:X] :Big Grin: 

Je kan ook voor een separate controller gaan samen met een firewire AD/DA converter. Voordeel is dan dat je bij upgraden niet alles weg moet smijten.
met cubase zou dat bv een huston met een motu converter kunnen zijn.
Je weet dan ook zeker dat je getest spul hebt. Die tascam zou nog wel eens een of twee bugs kunnen hebben gezien de leeftijd...

Ik geloof echt dat je beter eerst eens reason kan aanschaffen als je dance wil maken met midi en synthesizers. Dat is een veel goedkopere en betere start dan zo een enorme setup uit het niets optrekken.

----------


## showband

Mag ik nog even toevoegen dat NOG STEEDS in bijna elke professionele studio een atari computertje met cubase/logic staat. En met goede reden.

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> Mag ik nog even toevoegen dat NOG STEEDS in bijna elke professionele studio een atari computertje met cubase/logic staat. En met goede reden.



[8D] [8D] [8D]

----------


## MIO

*Tascam Fw 1884* 
Hi pro`d`user; ik begrijp dat je op zoek bent naar een DAW (digital audio workstation) en een vorm van besturing. Een en ander is een beetje aan elkaar gekoppeld. Als je keuze valt op Pro Tools, ben je gebonden aan Digidesign hardware (geluidskaart). Deze zijn er in verschillende uitvoeringen, alleen als geluidskaart, of met voorversterker, en zelfs met control mogelijkheid (Digi 002), deze geeft je bijna alle bedieningscontrols in een soort mixer. Ik gebruik zelf Logic Platinum, met een Logic Control. Hij word voor Emagic gemaakt bij Mackie, en heeft geen audio-kaart aan boord, en is dus alleen besturing van je software. Deze versie van de Control is tegenwoordig verkrijgbaar voor de meeste DAW merken. http://www.mackie.com/products/mackiecontrol/index.html De Tascam is eigenlijk vergelijkbaar met de Digi 002, interface, pre-amp, en control in een. Ik heb hem nog niet aan het werk gezien, maar Tascam kennende, zal het kwalitatief allemaal dik in orde zijn.
Andere remotes voor het bedienen van DAW's, bijv. de SAC 2.2, wel wat aan de prijs... http://www.radikaltechnologies.com/ Probeer voor jezelf uit te zoeken wat je gaat doen met je systeem; meer midi/audio, meersporen tegelijk opnemen etc. en kies pas dan voor het platform waar je mee wilt gaan werken. Keuze genoeg zou ik zeggen.

Succes  :Wink:

----------


## van bliebhoven

ha ha ha ik heb mijn g4 juist ingeruild voor een pentium 4!
de reden, veel meer voor te krijgen, en werkt prima, zoniet beter zelfs cubase, reason, rebirth, en 6 verschillende softsynhts waaronder reactor, draait allemaal perfect samen!
en alles was binnen 1 dag via emule binnen!

----------

